# Is Bsnl really mad or are they fooling me?



## SahilAr (May 13, 2013)

I got my BSNL sim cut and tried to make it micro sim myself so that i can insert it to my new xperia sp,but unfortunately I failed.And then i went to bsnl and they issued me a duplicate sim,charged for 100 rs. but when i asked that stupid uncle about whether the sim is 3g or 2g,he said now a days,there's no 3g or 2g,then i was redirected to mobile specific department,i asked there too about the same,they also replied that there's no 3g or 2g...Bsnl earlier had sim specific connections,now there's no need for 128k sim!And they issued me a 64K sim,is this true?I mean can i get 3g speeds by recharging 3g data pack on a 64k sim?
Please reply guys,i really need your help.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 13, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> I got my BSNL sim cut and tried to make it micro sim myself so that i can insert it to my new xperia sp,but unfortunately I failed.And then i went to bsnl and they issued me a duplicate sim,charged for 100 rs. but when i asked that stupid uncle about whether the sim is 3g or 2g,he said now a days,there's no 3g or 2g,then i was redirected to mobile specific department,i asked there too about the same,they also replied that there's no 3g or 2g...Bsnl earlier had sim specific connections,now there's no need for 128k sim!And they issued me a 64K sim,is this true?I mean can i get 3g speeds by recharging 3g data pack on a 64k sim?
> Please reply guys,i really need your help.



there is no problem in you using a 128K or 64K simcard. 3g will run fine on both .


----------



## rst (May 13, 2013)

Yeah
you will get 3g speed
But you need 3g mobile or data card modem for it


----------



## SahilAr (May 13, 2013)

only 3g mobile or 3g data card?
No 128k sim?


----------



## rst (May 13, 2013)

I have 32k or 64 k cards of Idea,tata Docomo,Reliance and bsnl
They all give me 3g speed in 3g pack.
There is no such thing that "you will get 3g speed only in 128k card"


----------



## SahilAr (May 13, 2013)

Hmm,..i'll test and report back then.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 14, 2013)

Firstly there is no 2G/3G SIM. Almost all the SIMs are 3G capable from yesteryears. They were prepared for this day.
And 64k or whatever k, it's the measure of SIM's internal memory, i.e. many messages and contacts you can store on it, not a measure of speeds.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (May 14, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Firstly there is no 2G/3G SIM. Almost all the SIMs are 3G capable from yesteryears. They were prepared for this day.
> And 64k or whatever k, it's the measure of SIM's internal memory, i.e. many messages and contacts you can store on it, not a measure of speeds.



Exactly^^ 32k, 64k, 128k are just variations, having different internal memory. The speed does not depend upon this factor


----------



## SahilAr (May 14, 2013)

@Sujay and Abhishek,Thanks for clearing my doubts 
Now i can Trust BSNL atleast for this matter


----------



## antz.bin (May 14, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> @Sujay and Abhishek,Thanks for clearing my doubts
> Now i can Trust BSNL atleast for this matter



For over 2 years, I used Vodafone 3G on a 5 yr old 16k SIM (Had to change when I switched to Lumia). It really doesn't matter.


----------

